# Crazy ATV backflips down hill



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok guy's heres a bit of footage I put together from a ride we did about a week ago......from 7 riders, 3 were injured in 2 days. Enjoy.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

:rev1:, ouch !


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Couple of questions

1. Was that some kind of giant cherry lifesaver that came flying out of the storage box on the first flip?

2. How in the hell did the guy expect to steer the motorcycle when the tow strap was attached to each side of the handlebars?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like an interesting weekend!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

love the song choice!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

you need some riding buddies that know how to ride a little better haha good video though


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

glad you guys made it thru


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude that flipped lost his lunch it looked like, just sayin.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Good thing yall wear gear atleast! I enjoyed the video and song choice


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah that red circle thing looked like a big fruit loop. The guy on the Honda needs some basic atving skills. Good thing you and the brute didnt get twisted up. Thanks for the footage.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Couple of questions
> 
> 1. Was that some kind of giant cherry lifesaver that came flying out of the storage box on the first flip?
> 
> 2. How in the hell did the guy expect to steer the motorcycle when the tow strap was attached to each side of the handlebars?


1. Think it was a roll of flagging tape....did you spot the Masheti(spelling)?

2. Dont know but we were laughing our a#$ off.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Some of the guy's are so under the thumb that when they finaly get a weekend leave pass from their missus they go a bit nuts! The guy on the Honda was my cousin and he already rolled it sideways in the video after crossing that track washout.....it's a bit hard to see cause of the sun on the vid, then ends up doing the roll down the hill after that....so yeah he needs to step back and have a think before does something....lucky it wasn't worse for him.

Rab on the KTM was on the back wheel doing about 90-100 km/h behind the lead rider who missed a turn, locked up and he had nowhere to go......again he had not been riding there before so should not have been doing what he was so yeah a fair bit of stupid going on there!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I enjoyed the video. I'm still amazed at pulling the bike with tow straps on the bars! I gues there wasn't a lot of curves on the trail.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, no it was flat slippery and wet on that part of the trail......he had a prob with water getting in to the electrics so needed to be towed to get it going.....didn't need to be pulled to far to get it to fire and when we got back to camp we did all the connections with dielectric grease, then it was fine.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:bigeyes:

Yikes! The thing that made me chuckle (or say WTF) is the first guy whose quad did the back flip. No one went to see if he was okay, but they checked on the quad. hmmm priorities eh?

Hope everyone's okay and will be riding again soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

its crazy that the bike flipped that violently... hes lucky


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Big D said:


> :bigeyes:
> 
> Yikes! The thing that made me chuckle (or say WTF) is the first guy whose quad did the back flip. No one went to see if he was okay, but they checked on the quad. hmmm priorities eh?
> 
> Hope everyone's okay and will be riding again soon.


:laugh2: he actualy said he was ok just a sore ankle and asked us to go right the quad......the quad took it pretty well with only one side of the bars slightly tweaked and rolled back in the clamps but that box on the front took the brunt of the impact luckily.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes very lucky!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

oops I forgot the smiley in my comment. Sorry. I had a feeling he probably said that.

Glad they're okay.


----------

